# Tesla Batteries Now Available?



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Interesting. Btw, this might get more interest in the Batteries board.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Definitely a battery more oriented post, how does one move it?

I was also wondering if anyone else had considered or are using Tesla parts for their own ev's and their experience, findings, suggestions etc with this technology 

(Similar to what Otmar Ebenhoech is doing with his conversion the Strechla)


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I reported the post to the moderators, so they should move it when they get a chance


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

rochesterricer said:


> I reported the post to the moderators, so they should move it when they get a chance


Just found the report...

Done!


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Thanks David


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

The belief is that these are the packs Tesla supplied to Toyota for the Rav4 EV, and possibly the Merc "A" EV.
From that video, you would need to be able to use the packs or modules complete and intact to avoid major re engineering of cooling and BMS systems.
Details of availability and cost have yet to be seen.


----------



## Hugues (Jul 13, 2014)

Hi guys,

Interesting. I watched the whole video and the guy says this pack was in a Tesla Roadster, maybe the second "generation" of batteries at around 2600 mAh per cell if I listened properly.


----------



## palmer_md (Jul 22, 2011)

18kWh pack is what Tesla provided to Daimler for the Smart car...perhaps these are what Tesla built for Smart ED. Mercedes A class and the B class both have 36kWh...precisely twice the size.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Roadster packs were 54kWhr, a totally different shape, with 6800 cells in one pack.
The Rav EV and the Merc "A" both had twin packs of the size of the units shown in the Video.
Cell capacity and even manufacturer varied several times since initial production began.


----------



## Grant_NZ (May 28, 2008)

Yeah that pack looked a lot different from the Roadster let alone the Model S

I wonder if instead of hacking the package open to get the cells out, the unit can be hacked and all its componentry utilized in a conversion?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Grant_NZ said:


> I wonder if instead of hacking the package open to get the cells out, the unit can be hacked and all its componentry utilized in a conversion?


 Well , he did say the whole package with charger etc was going to be available, so if that includes the BMS interface etc, you should be good to go.
Questions over all the cooling ancilliaries, controls etc though ?

Otherwise , do as the Samba guy did and just use the modules, probably without the BMS if necessary.
BUT.. something tells me they are not going to be very appealing compared to Volt or Leaf modules, either cost or performance wise !


----------

